# New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - CALL COOZY FREE GIVEAWAYS!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've got another sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors.

www.callcoozy.com

They provide protectant covers for game calls to eliminate damage or shine.

They are also kind enough to give away *10 Call Coozy's* for the forum members! And I thought we could have some more fun with this one.....

To win, all you have to do is name the subtitle for the picture below. Tracy at Call Coozy will pick 5 and my wife will pick her favorite 5. Each winner will receive a Call Coozy of their choice.

So have fun but keep it clean!

And thank you to the makers of the Call Coozy!

[siteimg]2591[/siteimg]


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing Like Fishing in Minnesota in July.. Boy it just doesn't get any betther then this


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

street fishin is slow today


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I swear these were the GPS coordinates the guys at Nodakoutdoors.com gave me. After all, I'm in Pembina County.

Just kidding, of course guys.
This is a great site, thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

"can't you read the van?" 'sappi usutu' - "That means this here pothole is posted, no one allowed to fish, hunt, or trespass but me."

"Sure do wish I would've grabbed my depth finder."

Thanks Call Coozy!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

"Patience is the key to catching BIG rock bass"


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

its been a tough day at the pot hole.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

New sport opens on Broadway in Fargo
:lol: STREET FISHING :lol:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

The road kill should start biting any time...


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Livin the HIGH LIFE :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What the heck? I thought the fish were biting here lastnight
Thanks call coozy and Chirs for another great drawing :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought Devils Lake was bigger than this!

Thanks!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Theres always something brewing in the streets at china.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

Should have been here yesterday, my a**!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Catching ROCK Bass is great!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

"One of the 10,000 Lakes of Minnesota"


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

C'mon, I know I am gonna snag one sometime!!!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

"This just has to be the spot where those guys caught that giant 646lb Mekong catfish the other day!!!"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

"The Devils Lake outlet project is working better then expected; Leaving some fisher man a little high and dry."

Or just for the pleasure of folks here at this site:

"I don't know what happened. Must be the fault of those DAMN Non-residents being here."

Thanks for the chance folks......


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

"You get a line, I'll get a pole, We'll go down to the Crawdad Hole"


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

With prices these days, this time Freddie was actually *trying* to catch an old tire. :wink:

Ahh yes....the honey hole!


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

'Gone fishin' instead of just a wishin"


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

Wow, I've got the whole lake to myself!


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

I'll get sumthin iff'n I can keep them damn cars outta the lake!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

A BIG Thank You to the US Army Corps of Engineers.

Must of needed more water down stream for those barges.

Thanks Call Coozy


----------



## smokin gun (Oct 5, 2005)

"******* fishin at it's best"


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

Instead of the little orange cones we normally see, North Dakota Dept. of Transportation expierments with inovative ideas to keep people from driving into potholes. (Ideas other than fixing them)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

"A bad day of urban fishing is still better then a good day at work"


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm, Uncle Ming said they were biting here yesterday...

Thanks for the chance guys...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks to the Fargo street crews, we now have several new "hotspots"!!!!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

one of the consequences of over fishing..... please stay out of ND..... I hate fishing in traffic

thanks for helping a great site


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Wouldnt be fishin' for my call if i would have just bought a call coozy....................

__________________________________________


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Fishing in a pot hole is like fishing in the street.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

..and today kids, we will show you how to fish for sewer rats in downtown China...


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

1 Guided Trip to Devils Lake for Walleye Fishing-$400.00
1 New Fishing Pole, $50.00
1 New Straw Hat, $20.00
Realizing Guides don't have a clue what they are talking about, PRICELESS.

haha, I love it.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

1) "I am sure this is where Ole and Sven said they fished".

2) " I can't remember if the guide said Lake Ashtabula or Lake Asphault&#8230;&#8230;"

3) "At least I have the whole shore to myself"

4) " I wonder if I would have better luck from a boat?"


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

My favorite "fishing hole"!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I could have swore this is where grampa took me when i was younger........aint urbanization a *****


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fishin for Turds at the local broken sewer pipe............


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Lawn Chair........$20
Fishing Pole.......$10 
Straw Hat........$5

Getting your picture taken fishing a pothole in the middle of the street and having it circulated around the internet for years for everyone to see..................Priceless

or

No matter how stubborn Jose is, he'll soon have to realize the good ol' days are behind him.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I was told that the world record sucker could be caught here.......


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

"Five more minutes mom, I swear I just had a bite! "


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

"Now that I got that hole dug to China, I better crack the 6 pack and Catch me a Biggen!" :beer:

Curtis


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

"Sure is dry this year in the pot-hole region! This spring I had to use waders..."


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

don't laugh, all the others are watching the Vikes!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

At least they're biting better now than they were this winter.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## balangi (Oct 17, 2005)

dang! I knew I should have bought a boat.


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

That's just GREAT, now everybody know's about my secret spot!!!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

"Gas prices got you stuck in a rut?"


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Been saving all year for that boat.....now I can't afford the gas.

Thanks Call Cozy

CHuck Smith


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Next time I will bring the Locater -- then I will catch something!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

"Maybe if i were wearing shoe's these people wouldn't be looking at me so funny"


----------



## DUtyler (May 4, 2005)

I can't wait for hunting season


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

A guy believed some catfish can crawl across street to find pothole from lake. He try his best shot to catch on hole.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i hope i can find that wheel i lost in this hole yesterday when i hit the dang thing


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Ya know....I always thought NoDak had something fishy about their pot-holes, is it just me or should try a bigger one in SoDak!! :withstupid:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Go ahead and laugh! My buddy said they pulled a "72' barracuda"outta here yesterday!!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Whys everybody lookin at me so funny, its the only way to make the summer months pass by, huntin seasons just around the bend. :sniper:

Thanks Call Coozy


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Generation "Y"s version of a "Striped Whistler"


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

******* Yatch Club

"This dude is so country he has to go to the city to fish."


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i can't believe that i actually believed bob when he said that this is where they caugth all the lunkers!

or

Maybe i am using the wrong bait.


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

"Ya know, when my wife said not to go to Streets Lake cause they paved paradise and put up a parking lot, I thought it was just another attempt to ruin my Sunday afternoon hopes and dreams. 'Course if I had a listened to her, I'm pretty sure that Hyundai would not have run over the hopes and dreams I had for my brand new tackle box. Oh well, I for damn sure can't go home and let her know she's right. Now where the hell did I put that Chartuese Jig?" :beer:


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

OOOOOH That's why there isnt any fish at the china buffet!


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

Wanna be fisherman because they get all the chicks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This contest is closed...see the winners at:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=145927


----------

